# The Champagne Gene...in particular Amber Champagne



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi fellow horse friends 

This is my Chestnut mare 


























I'm looking at putting my sweet girl in foal... The stallion I adore is this stallion.... 

Driftwood Traveller standing at stud at the horses of gold stud in Queensland Australia.

Driftwood Traveller is an Amber Champagne Stallion he genetically tests as EE AA Chch - homozygous black (no chestnut/red based foals), homozygous agouti, heterozygous Champagne. ....now I love this boy & any resulting foal will be a fantastic horse so the resulting foal colour isn't going to matter but I'm curious as to what the colour possibilities will be... Amber Champagne like Driftwood or a Gold Champagne or something different 

Here is Driftwood...isn't he just grand


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

50% Bay
50% Amber Champagne

Based on the stud being EE/AA/CHch. Your mare is ee and her agouti status doesn't affect the possibilities.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks CCH... I'm really looking forward to putting her in foal


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures of BOTH of them! WOW!


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Sharpie I think they'll make a cracker of a nice baby.


----------



## Emma27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Your mare is gorgeous, so is Driftwood Traveller. His full brother Driftwood Artist live's not far from me.


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

He really seems to be the perfect boy for my girl...she is maiden mare I also love love love Duffy (nights of gold) perlino stallion owned by the same people who own Driftwood but Duffy is 16hh my mare is only 14hh so i'd fear a big foal.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

I really like these two! The stallion is adorable and stunningly handsome at the same time. They look like a great match.

Don't forget to share pictures of the baby with us whenever he or she happens!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Both beautiful horses, can't wait to see their foal! My mare is looks a lot like yours and she is due to foal soon to a buckskin stallion. Busting to see the colour - good chance of palomino, but, as you said any colour will do - as long as he/she is healthy!


----------

